# Hey everyone



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Hello,

I'm Soleya. I live in the Netherlands. (sorry if I make mistakes in writing English  )
I have a passion for all animals. I have snakes, a ferret, a dog, frogs, a cat, mice, rats, and gerbils. Like I said I really love all animals.

I am studyin to become a taxidermist. Since my childhood I always found it so sad when I found a dead bird, or other animal. With the study I'm following now animals don't die for nothing. If I want to I can give them a second live in my own way. That's what really attract me to become a taxidermist.

I breed mice for more then two years now, first I worked at a bird rescue centre and they bred mice there for the raptors. I took care of those mice, and made sure there wasn't any in-breeding. From there I also got my own mice at home, that was around august 2010. Unknown as I was I didn't pay attention to great stature. And around december I joined a netherlands mice forum, and learnerd alot. And I'm still learning everyday.. So that's also why I joined here  ..

I also have a website since a couple of weeks that is still unfinished, but I'm working on it  
http://mouserylesoleil.weebly.com

If someone has any questions just ask 

Greets Soleya


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you Soleya

:welcome1


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome. I look forward to hearing all about your mice.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

hi 
:welcome1


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow :shock: What an interesting career
i don't know about anyone else on here but i would love to see some of your work
:welcome1


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome Soleya 



Soleya said:


> I am studyin to become a taxidermist. Since my childhood I always found it so sad when I found a dead bird, or other animal.


Way cool! Have you been able to make anything yet?


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the welcomes 

For my study I did mostly skulls.. (Will make some pictures of theme finished soon) 
I put this picture in a link, because it's not really for people with a weak stomach, here I'm working on a Fox skull

http://i1026.photobucket.com/albums/y329/Soleya92/luca306.jpg

And a couple of weeks ago I finished my first Kestrel, its not really finished.. The eyes still need to be cleaned (there's some clay on it still). And ofcourse the needles and the cord has to be removed..


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

That is awesome  :kewl 
How long has it taken you to do the Kestrel?


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

It was my first animal I did completely (I mean not only the skull). And I only got the chance to work in it once a week for 4 hours, and it took me 3 weeks. So not so bad for the first time I think


----------



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

Wow that is amazing! you are very talented and have a stronger stomach than me!


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Thank you..  I must admit that the first time I had a hard time too, not that I got sick or something but more like uhm.. Do I have to touch that? :? And now it's just going automatically.. My mom wanted to look with me and what I was doing because she found in interesting, and she always said I can handle that, my stomach is strong enough but she almost started to puke, so she went outside when I was doing the fox skull on the pic haha..


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

Hi from me too.  
That kestral looks good. Well done for your first creature.
I'm guessing you have to have pretty good knowledge of your subject's physiology, and is it actually difficult, or just time consuming and fiddly to work on something?
(Hope this isn't too difficult for your English ... from your postings so far your English seems very good!  )


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

I understand, and If not I will always have google translate 

Yes you have to know alot about the bird or other animal you're working at. Luckely animals are my love and passion in life and I love to watch them and learn about them. The most important thing is that you give a animal a natural look. So you have to know alot about how they're moving, and how they sit still etc.. 
Well it's not an easy job, my teacher also said that you have to have a feeling for it.. 
So I don't wanna call it difficult, if you are teached the right tricks of the trade.. 
My teacher also works much faster then me, wich is normal, 'cause he allready does it for almost 50 years. He'll finish a kestrel in a day.. And ik took me 3 days  
So if you got in in your fingers and are used to it you can work faster, but isnt that the case with every job  ?!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Not bad at all :lol: Where do you get the animals from :?:


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

My teacher has ofcourse alot of contacts.. Mostly he get birds and mammals from the bird rescue centre where I also volunteerd 

But also alot people who found something and bring it so he can make a preparation. Or just bring it so he can have it.. 
Ofcourse he also has alot of special contacts from foreign countries for more special creatures who arnt common around here


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

My understanding from things I've read in the UK is that a lot of the creatures used in taxidermy are 'road kills', plus some people wish to have their pets re-created to be with them even after death.

Taxidermy used to be very popular in our UK Victorian times: 1837 - 1901 and then went out of fashion - I know you are following your own personal interest, but do you think people are now ready for more animals and birds immortalised in this way?


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

You're right you get alot of road kills, but the sad thing aboud road kills is that most of the time they are very damaged. And as a txidermist you can fix alot, but not everything.. A window victim is easier to work on..

I will never do pets from people who want it. Not only because personal I found it very akward and gruesome (like I said it's personal), but it is also very very difficult. Every animal has hid own unique eye colour. That colour helps to give a animal his face expression.. That is from a picture really hard to tell, and what do you get when people come take their dog (for example) when it's finished, then it's like, that's not my dog, his face looks different.. And then you did all that work for something that failed in the eyes of the costumer. Besides that there is another reason why I don't wanna do it. Poeple who have pets are used to touch it. When you touch a stuffed animal finally the hairs will come of, and it will get bald, and then people get back to you with complaines..

Do I think people are ready, well.. As you see there is still a school you can study it, and there are still people who live from what this work. My teacher still has assignemts every week. And don't forget the educational aspect, for zoo's and museums.. Those are the bigger jobs who are also very important. If you are among the right people, you still can make a good living of it..


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

- Very true - everything you say.

A very interesting subject indeed - and as you say, not for everyone.
(And I certainly would not like any of my pets 're-created'!!!)

The educational aspect for museums and exhibitions sounds a good way to go.
I've been to exhibitions at 'centres' where a tableau contains 'stuffed' creatures to illustrate the point being made, and they add to the experience. 
One of your advantages is that it is not for everyone, so your specialised skills should indeed enable you to make a good living!
Best wishes to you.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

I suppose most roadkill would be very damaged


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Yes like I said..

Birds who flew into a window.. Are more used


----------

